# Programme zur Wiederherstellung defekter Sektoren auf Festplatten?!



## Eiche (8. November 2007)

Listet hier alle Hersteller- und Freewaretools!
Mit den mann defekte Sektoren auf Festplatten wieder Funktionsfähig machen kann! bitte nur Programme die selbst schon getestet habt und bei schweren Beschädigungen der festplatte nicht mehr reagieren!

SeaTools for DOS (Seagate/Maxtor) -sehr gut und einfach,nur für Seagate und Maxtor

HDAT2 -sehr schell, sehr einfach, laut(der System Lautsprecher Piept bei jedem gefunden Fehler), Freeware

ich benutze HDAT2 über UBCD!


----------



## jetztaber (9. November 2007)

Hallo Zeffer,

das sind meistens die entsprechenden Programme der Festplattenhersteller. Aber ich verstehe Deine Fragestellung nicht so ganz. So wie Du sie formuliert hast, entsteht bei mir der Eindruck, dass Du defekte Sektoren einer Festplatte wieder herstellen willst. Was ja wohl kaum einen tieferen Sinn ergibt.

Oder möchtest Du nur eine Übersicht über diese Tools erstellen, was wiederum sinnvoll wäre?

Könntest Du Deine Fragestellung bitte etwas konkretisieren?


----------



## Eiche (9. November 2007)

nicht alle Hersteller bieten Tool mit denen man fehlerhafte Sektoren wiederherstellen kann. z.B. mit dem Tool von Samsung kann mann nur feststellen das die HD nur ein Fehler hat sie aber nicht reparieren!

Und wie es macht keinen sinn fehlerhafte Sektoren wiederherzustellen, macht es etwa keinen sinn die festplatten wieder voll funktionstüchtig zu haben?


----------



## jetztaber (9. November 2007)

Hallo zeffer,

es macht keinen Sinn, defekte Sektoren einer Festplatte wieder herzustellen. Sie sind ja mit gutem Grund als defekt gekennzeichnet. Ein defekter Sektor bedeutet eine schadhafte Stelle auf der Festplatte und dies wiederum bedeutet Datenverlust, wenn etwas in den kaputten Sektor geschrieben wird. Dies wiederum kann zur Folge haben, dass ein Programm, welches in defekte Sektoren geschrieben wird, einfach nicht mehr funktioniert oder sogar zum Absturz des PCs führen kann.

Insofern ist es gut, dass defekte Sektoren vom Betriebssystem einfach nicht mehr beschrieben werden können und man sollte nicht versuchen, diese wieder zu benutzen. Eine voll funktionstüchtige Festplatte beschreibt alles, nur keine defekten Sektoren. Wenn sie Datenverlust verursacht, ist sie nicht funktionstüchtig.


----------



## Eiche (9. November 2007)

ok das musst deiner festplatte erzählen die glaubt dir das vielleicht 
mit solchen Programmen werden oft fehlerhafte Sektoren beschrieben und gelesen bis sie kein fehlerhaftes Signal ergeben. und damit wieder voll Funktions tüchtig sind!

ich habe nie von programmen geschrieben die kaputte Sektoren frei geben was ein Schwachsinn was du dir da ausgedacht hast! sondern diese reparieren bzw. richtig ausrichten.
oder wie kommt es das meine alte festplatte die einen hitze schaden hatte und sich völlig wirr und damit einige Sektoren beschädigt hat so das nicht mal mehr formatieren und scan disk möglich wahr jetzt wieder geht.


----------



## jetztaber (10. November 2007)

Dann wurde durch die Erwärmung wahrscheinlich die Magnetisierung (Polarität des ferromagnetischen Materials) der Platten und damit die enthaltenen Informationen zerstört.

Es gibt dann folgende Wiederherstellungsmöglichkeiten (aus Wikipedia):

Low-Level-Formatierung

Bei der Low-Level-Formatierung wird die Festplatte physikalisch in Spuren und Sektoren eingeteilt. Die Low-Level-Formatierung wird heute fast immer vom Hersteller vorgenommen. Die dabei zugrunde gelegten Parameter  etwa für die unterschiedlichen Sektorenzahlen beim Zone Bit Recording  bleiben dem Anwender unbekannt, sodass er keine Low-Level-Formatierung selbst vornehmen sollte. Normalerweise hat jede Festplatte bei der Auslieferung schon einige defekte Sektoren, welche durch den Hersteller ausgeblendet werden. Er speichert in der so genannten P-Liste gewisse Sektoren, die die Festplatte nicht verwenden soll.

High-Level-Formatierung

Nach der Low-Level-Formatierung werden Partitionen angelegt. Daran schließt sich das zweite logische Formatieren, auch High-Level-Formatieren genannt, durch das Betriebssystem an, unter Microsoft Windows und DOS z. B. mit dem FORMAT-Befehl. Dabei werden dessen Vorgaben für das Dateisystem und für Cluster-Größen berücksichtigt. Disketten benötigen keine Low-Level-Formatierung.

Der Begriff High-Level-Formatierung ist relativ ungebräuchlich. Meist wird verkürzt und verallgemeinernd nur der Oberbegriff Formatierung dafür verwendet. Es wird die Festplattenstruktur entsprechend dem Dateisystem (z. B. ext4, FAT32 oder NTFS) eingerichtet.

Ein Thread diesbezüglich existiert bereits in diesem Forum. Wir sprechen dann von Formatierung und nicht von der Wiederherstellung defekter Sektoren. Und warum so manches Hersteller Tool auf die Möglichkeit einer Low-Level-Formatierung verzichtet ist dann auch erklärt.


----------



## riedochs (11. November 2007)

Defekte Sektoren können nicht wiede rhergestellt werden. Jede Festplatte hat eine gewisse Anzahl an Reservesektoren. Ist ein Sektor defekt, wird dieser in der Festplatte markiert und ein Reservesektor aktiviert. Der Anwender bekommt davon im Normalfall nichts mit.


----------



## klefreak (14. November 2007)

hi!  kann nur das Programm FILE SCAVENGER http://www.de.quetek.com/ empfehlen, mit dem Programm kann man nach einer Formatierung (notformatierung da sonst kein plattenzugriff,..) so ziemlich alle daten wiederherstellen, das Prog hat mir schon des öfteren bei "dummen Aktionen" das leben gerettet und ist mit 50$ sein geld auf jeden fall Wert (tauschbören absuchen  )
lg Kle


----------

